# SVG Image in Swing anzeigen



## Lim_Dul (29. Okt 2008)

Ich suche eine einfache Möglichkeit ein SVG-Image auf einem JPanel (oder ähnlichem) anzuzeigen.

Mit Batik geht das wohl, allerdings handel ich mir damit anscheinend einen Haufen Libs ein. Ich hätte gerne eine leichtgewichtigere Lösung. Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Okt 2008)

Gibt wohl auch andere, aber keines ist besser als Batik. SVG ist nunmal eine riesen Spezifikation.


----------

